# Yeast Bread:~ Just 5 Ingredients ~: Yield: 2 loaves....[No One Starves On My Watch!]



## CanadianShe_Wolf

:sm24: :sm24:

Ingredients:
2 Cups of Warm Water
2/3 Cup Honey
1 & 3/4 Tablespoons Active Dry Yeast
1 & 1/2 Teaspoons Salt
6 Cups Bread Flour
Directions:
*In a large mixing bowl, whisk together warm water and honey until honey is dissolved. Add yeast, and cover with a towel.
*In about 10 to 20 minutes, your mixture should look delightfully frothy.
*Mix in your salt, and then add the bread flour one cup at a time. (Use the whisk for the first three cups and then switch to a wooden spoon or silicone spatula for the last three cups.)
*Add a little extra flour to your hands and knead the dough, about 5 minutes. (Knead the dough right in the large mixing bowl. It keeps your counter cleaner.) Place kneaded dough in a large, greased bowl and cover with towel.
*After an hour, your dough should have risen significantly.
*Punch the dough for awhile then knead again for a couple of minutes. *Divide into two lightly-greased loaf pans and cover with your towel once more.
*After allowing the dough to rise for 30 minutes in the loaf pans, bake in a preheated oven at 325*F for 30 to 35 minutes. :sm24:


----------



## flitri

They sound delicious


----------



## linpeters

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 Cups of Warm Water
> 2/3 Cup Honey
> 1 & 3/4 Tablespoons Active Dry Yeast
> 1 & 1/2 Teaspoons Salt
> 6 Cups Bread Flour
> Directions:
> *In a large mixing bowl, whisk together warm water and honey until honey is dissolved. Add yeast, and cover with a towel.
> *In about 10 to 20 minutes, your mixture should look delightfully frothy.
> *Mix in your salt, and then add the bread flour one cup at a time. (Use the whisk for the first three cups and then switch to a wooden spoon or silicone spatula for the last three cups.)
> *Add a little extra flour to your hands and knead the dough, about 5 minutes. (Knead the dough right in the large mixing bowl. It keeps your counter cleaner.) Place kneaded dough in a large, greased bowl and cover with towel.
> *After an hour, your dough should have risen significantly.
> *Punch the dough for awhile then knead again for a couple of minutes. *Divide into two lightly-greased loaf pans and cover with your towel once more.
> *After allowing the dough to rise for 30 minutes in the loaf pans, bake in a preheated oven at 325*F for 30 to 35 minutes. :sm24:


Yum yum!!! just add me to your watch anytime please....

:sm02: :sm04: :sm23: lol :sm09:


----------



## 8Linda

Nothing beats the smell of homemade bread coming out of the oven. Get the butter ready! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## LindaH

Thanks for the recipe! I will try this as soon as I can get some honey. Can maple syrup be a usable substitute?


----------



## knitbreak

Thank you for sharing this recipe


----------



## jvallas

How's the basement?


----------



## kaixixang

LindaH said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I will try this as soon as I can get some honey. Can maple syrup be a usable substitute?


You could try a batch matching volume for volume. Personally I would wait for the honey purchase. I don't think maple syrup in anything but French Toast is tasty.


----------



## settermom

Very like the Amish White Bread that I used to make for my son who could not have anything to eat that had milk in it (and most white breads use milk). Love using honey for a sweetener. This looks delightful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Ohhhh, I want to cut into that wonderful warm bread and slather with butter.


----------



## Linda6885

Another winner!


----------



## MandM's

Looks and sounds yummy. By all means bring on the butter and homemade strawberry jam, or homemade peach and of course can't forget raspberry. Have all in freezer. YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## jvallas

MandM's said:


> Looks and sounds yummy. By all means bring on the butter and homemade strawberry jam, or homemade peach and of course can't forget raspberry. Have all in freezer. YUM!!!!!!!


and lemon curd and tomato jelly.


----------



## dana768

looks wonderful......cannot beat the aroma of bread being oven baked....thank you for the recipe...

what size of bread pans do you use, please? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

I can almost smell it... Going to make some tomorrow...


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

dana768 said:


> looks wonderful......cannot beat the aroma of bread being oven baked....thank you for the recipe...
> 
> what size of bread pans do you use, please? :sm24: :sm24:


use what size/thing you want/have...9 x 5; 8 x 4; any oval/round oven-proof casseroles/well greased; (if using anything other than "bread pans" use smaller amounts of dough of course)... Make a full recipe, divide it up and share "a loaf" with a few of your friends! :sm24:
You can even make a few buns with some of the dough...... :sm20:


----------



## Revan

Beautiful looking bread! Could All-Purpose flour work or is bread flour best? Just curious as I have never used bread flour to make any yeast bread product.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Revan said:


> Beautiful looking bread! Could All-Purpose flour work or is bread flour best? Just curious as I have never used bread flour to make any yeast bread product.


I have used both Revan....Use whatever you prefer is "my motto"....BUT remember that generally the writer of the recipe only guarantees the recipe results/outcome....IF it is made according to her ingredients/recommendations.

Check this out>>>> http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-ap-flour-and-bread-flouringredient-questions-173175


----------



## Revan

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I have used both Revan....Use whatever you prefer is "my motto"....BUT remember that generally the writer of the recipe only guarantees the recipe results/outcome....IF it is made according to her ingredients/recommendations.
> 
> Check this out>>>> http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-ap-flour-and-bread-flouringredient-questions-173175


Thank you so much!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Finally made some of this bread. Love the small loaves. Bit too sweet for me, next time I will halve the honey and add a bit of bran for fibre... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Finally made some of this bread. Love the small loaves. Bit too sweet for me, next time I will halve the honey and add a bit of bran for fibre... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


 :sm24: :sm01: Thank you so much for your>>>>


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

:sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I can almost smell it... Going to make some tomorrow...


Did you make it ?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Did you make it ?


Yep, see above posts... Haven't made more yet, with less honey etc. Maybe soon, the weather is suddenly colder and perfect for making some scrumptious bread... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------

